# Esperanto: Stand up / sit down



## frognsausage

Saluton

How would someone ask (use imperative) a class of school children to stand up and sit down?

Dankon


----------



## porilo

Starighu / sidighu

or politer:

Bonvole starighu / bonvole sidighu


----------



## Brioche

The usual polite form is "bonvolu" + infinitive.

Bonvolu starighi = please stand
Bonvolu sidighi = please sit / please be seated


----------



## porilo

Yes, you're right. Sorry. Got my "u", "i", and "e" slightly confused there.


----------

